# Fiat 2.8 TDI Cambelt Change Intervals



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Could anyone tell me the official Fiat/Iveco cambelt change period (time+miles) for my 2001 Hymer B544 with the Fiat 2.8 TDI engine? Thanks


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

5 years or 72,000 miles which ever occurs first.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I looked on Google and apparently they quote 50000 or 5 years for the TDi.
For the JTD 75000 or 5 years.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Never let it get older than 5 years. It costs a load of dosh to fix a dead engine from a broken cambelt.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think of doing it around the 50k and 4 years myself, always on the cautious side, membership is cheaper this side as well.

cabby


----------

